# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πλακετα γκαραζοπορτας

## kamposos

Δυστυχως ενα σαυρακι μπηκε μεσα στον μηχανισμο και πηγε κατω απο την πλακετα με ασχημο αποτελεσμα τοσο γι αυτο οσο και για εμενα. Στην φωτογραφια που επισυναπτω φαινεται το αποτελεσμα.

Καποιος που γνωριζει καλυτερα και βλεπει καλυτερα μπορει να με κατευθυνει ως προς το τι πρεπει να γεφυρωσω; Εχω σημειωσει στην μια φωτογραφια τα ρελεδακια και τους ακροδεκτες.

2.jpg1.jpg3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## gep58

Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να καθαρίσεις με προσοχή όλη εκείνη την μαύρη περιοχή ώστε να φανεί το καθαρό υλικό της πλακέτας. Μετά να κάνεις τις ενώσεις που δείχνω στην εικόνα.
Θεωρούμε πάντα ότι αν υπάρχουν χαλκοδιάδρομοι από την επάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας και κάτω από την βάση των ρελέ βρίσκονται σε λειτουργική κατάσταση. 
Το ζωντανό βρήκε είσοδο και πέρασε, επομένως θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα τρόπο για να αποκλείσεις άλλη επίσκεψη.

Autotech.jpg

----------

kamposos (07-11-19)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τις ενώσεις τις κάνεις με συρματιδια ή με διαδρόμους από καλάι;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kamposos

> Πρώτη δουλειά είναι να καθαρίσεις με προσοχή όλη  εκείνη την μαύρη περιοχή ώστε να φανεί το καθαρό υλικό της πλακέτας.  Μετά να κάνεις τις ενώσεις που δείχνω στην εικόνα.
> Θεωρούμε πάντα ότι αν υπάρχουν χαλκοδιάδρομοι από την επάνω πλευρά της  πλακέτας και κάτω από την βάση των ρελέ βρίσκονται σε λειτουργική  κατάσταση. 
> Το ζωντανό βρήκε είσοδο και πέρασε, επομένως θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα τρόπο για να αποκλείσεις άλλη επίσκεψη.
> 
> Autotech.jpg



Aπο τον οπτικο ελεγχο φαινεται (μαλλον) οτι η ζημια ειναι μονο στην κατω πλευρα της πλακετας. Την πλακετα την εχω καθαρισει ηδη. Εχει καει αρκετα για να καθαρισει περισσοτερο.

Δυστυχως ειναι το δευτερο ζωντανο που μπαινει. Την πρωτη φορα την γλυτωσα με μια ευκολη γεφυρα. Μπαινουν απο το ανοιγμα του γραναζιου. Το εχω κατα νου με καποιο τροπο να το ασφαλισω καλυτερα, μαλλον με καποια θηκη για την πλακετα.

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια. Μολις ασχοληθω θα επανελθω με ενημερωση για το αποτελεσμα. 
Αν σου ειναι ευκολο θα ηθελα μια ακομα χαρη. Τι θα πρεπει να διαβασω για να καταλαβω πως συνεργαζονται τα τρια αυτα ρελε ωστε να δωσουν την εντολη στο μοτερ να γυρισει ειτε προς τη μια ειτε προς την αλλη κατευθυνση;




> Τις ενώσεις τις κάνεις με συρματιδια ή με διαδρόμους από καλάι;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με χαλκοσυρμα.

----------


## gep58

> Τι θα πρεπει να διαβασω για να καταλαβω πως συνεργαζονται τα τρια αυτα ρελε ωστε να δωσουν την εντολη στο μοτερ να γυρισει ειτε προς τη μια ειτε προς την αλλη κατευθυνση;


Αν ονομάσουμε τα ρελέ, από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά, με Κ1-Κ2-Κ3 το Κ1 είναι το ρελέ φωτεινής σήμανσης ανοίγματος-κλεισίματος.
Τα επόμενα Κ2 και Κ3 ρελέ είναι για την λειτουργία του κινητήρα και εναλλάσσουν την φορά του με την NC επαφή τους συνδεδεμένη μόνιμα στην φάση της παροχής.
Ο κινητήρας αυτός έχει 3 καλώδια συνήθως μπλε, μαύρο και καφέ.
Το μπλέ είναι αυτό που συνδέεται μόνιμα στον ουδέτερο της παροχής της μονάδας. Στα μαύρο και καφέ συνδέεται ο πυκνωτής μονίμου λειτουργίας.
Ο επεξεργαστής της πλακέτας παρακολουθώντας τους τερματικούς διακόπτες που υπάρχουν στο σύστημα δίνει κάθε φορά εντολή στο ανάλογο ρελέ και μόνο σ' αυτό να κλείσει την επαφή του. Έτσι στην μια περίπτωση η φάση θα οδηγηθεί στο μαύρο καλώδιο ενώ στην άλλη στο καφέ με αποτέλεσμα ο κινητήρας να γυρίσει δεξιά ή αριστερά.
Στην εικόνα, αν καταλαβαίνεις ηλεκτρ. σχέδιο, φαίνεται η συνδεσμολογία των ρελέ της πλακέτας σου.

Autotech 01.jpeg

----------

kamposos (08-11-19)

----------


## kamposos

Οπως το εξηγεις αντιλαμβανομαι πως λειτουργει. Αυτο ομως που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι απο τη στιγμη που ο επεξεργαστης δινει εντολη ειτε στο κ2 ειτε στο κ3, οποτε και κλεινει το αντιστοιχο κυκλωμα, θα πρεπει τα δυο αυτα ρελε να συνδεονται μεταξυ τους και να μην ειναι αυτονομα.
Γιατι να μην πηγαινει η φαση στo 30 του καθε ρελε και οταν καποιο ενεργοποιειται να πηγαινει το ρευμα στο 87 του και απο εκει ειτε στο μαυρο ειτε στο καφε καλωδιο του μοτερ;

Οπως βλεπω το σχεδιο εχουμε γεφυρωμενα τα 87α μεταξυ τους καθως και τα 30 μεταξυ τους και η φαση πηγαινει στα 87α. Αν ενεργοποιηθει το 1ο ρελε τοτε το ρευμα παει απο το 87α του 2ου ρελε διαμεσου του 30 του 1ου ρελε στο 87 του 1ου και απο εκει στο μαυρο καλωδιο. Αν ενεργοποιηθει το 2ο τοτε το ρευμα παει απο το 87α του 1ου, διαμεσου του 30 του 2ου στο 87 του 2ου.

Προφανως καποιος λογος υπαρχει που γινεται αυτο και κατι δεν καταλαβαινω εγω αλλα τι ειναι αυτο που μου διαφευγει;

----------


## panagiwtis

Με τη συγκεκριμένη συνδεσμολογία δεν υπάρχει υπάρχει περιθώριο λάθους, αν οπλίσουν για κάποιο λόγο και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα δεν θα τροφοδοτηθεί ο κινητήρας να περιστραφεί αριστερά αλλά και δεξιά ταυτόχρονα. Αν γινόταν αυτό προφανώς θα καιγόταν το μοτερ κατευθείαν. Αν παρατηρήσεις το σχέδιο θα δεις πως σε περίπτωση που οπλίσουν και τα δύο απλά δεν κλείνει κύκλωμα η φάση με το μοτέρ σε καμία από τις δύο κατευθύνσεις.  Λέγεται (ηλεκτρική) μανδάλωση κινητήρα και χρησιμοποιείται σε όλους τους κινητήρες που δέχονται αλλαγή φοράς περιστροφής.

----------

kamposos (10-11-19)

----------


## gep58

Συμφωνώ με την επεξήγηση λειτουργίας αλλά για να ακριβολογούμε δεν υπάρχει όρος "ηλεκτρική μανδάλωση κινητήρα". Ηλεκτρική (υπάρχει και ή μηχανική) μανδάλωση των ρελέ λέγεται αλλά και πάλι όχι αυτή η συνδεσμολογία. Ηλεκτρική μανδάλωση επιτυγχάνουμε όταν μία βοηθητική NO επαφή του Κ1 ελέγχει το πηνίο του Κ2 και μία NO του Κ2 το πηνίο του Κ1 και έτσι με αυτό τον τρόπο αποκλείεται η περίπτωση ταυτόχρονης ενεργοποίησης των ρελέ. Στην προκειμένη συνδεσμολογία απλά πρόκειται για μια τακτική προστασίας του συστήματος πλακέτα-μοτέρ σε περίπτωση ταυτόχρονης ενεργοποίησης των 2 ρελέ.

----------

kamposos (10-11-19)

----------


## panagiwtis

Πολύ σωστά τα λες Γιώργο, υπέθεσα πως και σε αυτή την εφαρμογή χρησιμοποιούμε την ίδια ορολογία (την οποία έγραψα λάθος). Στην ουσία και στις 2 περιπτώσεις επιτυγχάνεται το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## kamposos

Σας ευχαριστω αμφοτερους.

----------


## kamposos

Χθες προσπαθησα να επιδιορθωσω την πλακετα. Ανακαλυψα με το πολυμετρο οτι το ενα ρελε μας αφησε οποτε σημερα πηγα και αγορασα ενα νεο να το αντικαταστησω. Δυστυχως στην προσπαθεια να αφαιρεσω το χαλασμενο παιζει να εχω κανει ζημια στις επαφες της πλακετας οποτε θα πρεπει να τσεκαρω και αυτο το θεμα σημερα.

Μια ερωτηση ακομα. Διπλα απο τα ρελε, στα δεξια, υπαρχει ενα κοκκινο εξαρτημα. Αυτο τι ακριβως ειναι; Στο ενα του πινακι συνδεονται τα δυο nc των ρελε του μοτερ, στο αλλο πινακι το com του ρελε της λαμπας. Με το πολυμετρο ειδα οτι τα δυο πινακια αυτα εχουν συνεχεια. Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο;

----------


## gep58

Πρέπει να είναι μ/ς ρεύματος. Και ναι σωστά βρίσκεις συνέχεια στα 2 πινς. 
Αυτός ο πίνακας δεν παράγεται πλέον όπως είδα στο διαδίκτυο. Από μια περιγραφή που βρήκα ο μ/ς αυτός κάνει την παρακάτω δουλειά.

 Αυτόματη ανίχνευση υπερφόρτωσης μοτέρ (power stop).
Ο πίνακας μετράει συνεχώς την ένταση του ρεύματος τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ. Εάν εντοπίσει απότομη αλλαγή αυτής της έντασης και ανάλογα με την σχετική ρύθμιση του αντίστοιχου επιλογέα, δίνει εντολή σταματήματος (STOP) ή εντολή ανοίγματος (OPEN). Η ευαισθησία της σχετικής διάταξης είναι ρυθμιζόμενη μέσω του ποτενσιόμετρου POWER STOP, ενώ είναι δυνατή και η απενεργοποίηση αυτής της λειτουργίας. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, επιτυγχάνεται και ασφάλεια αντισύνθλιψης στην περίπτωση ύπαρξης εμποδίου στην τροχιά της πόρτας. Η λειτουργία αυτή αποτελεί την τελευταία προστασία για την περίπτωση εγκλωβισμού κάποιου αντικειμένου από το κινούμενο φύλλο της πόρτας και δεν υποκαθιστά την χρήση φωτοκυττάρων ασφαλείας.

----------

kamposos (12-11-19)

----------


## kamposos

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

Εβαλα το καινουργιο ρελε, τοποθετησα την πλακετα αλλα δυστυχως δεν δουλευει.

Λαμβανει την εντολη, ακουγεται ηχος και σχεδον αμεσα σταματα.
https://youtu.be/9ICAxepHu3g

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Ο κατασκευαστής:
https://www.autotech.gr/index.php/el...trol-panels-el

Έλα  σε  επαφή, δεν  παίρνει  κεφάλια.

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

Αυτο συμβαινει οταν παθει κατι ζημια στις πλακετες τις περισσοτερες φορες παρουσιαζετε αλλο θεμα.( το ειχα παθει με το ρολο μου)
Δοκιμασε με την Motercontrol .Στειλτους ενα μυνημα στο sales@motercontrol.com θα σου βρουν λυση αμεσα και οικονομικα.
ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------


## kamposos

Aλλαξα σημερα τον πυκνωτη,  ο οποιος ειχε γινει πυροτεχνημα, τοποθετησα την πλακετα, εδωσα ρευμα και η πορτα δουλεψε. Ενα με δυο δευτερολεπτα, ομως, αργοτερα βεγγαλικα εκαναν την εμφανιση τους στην πλακετα. Αποτελεσμα, μια καμμενη ασφαλεια και σκασιμο παλι κατω απο το μεσαιο ρελε, στην no επαφη. 

Καθαρισα ξανα, τσεκαρα τα ρελε, κολλησα ξανα και αυριο θα δοκιμασω παλι.





> Ο κατασκευαστής:
> https://www.autotech.gr/index.php/el...trol-panels-el
> 
> Έλα  σε  επαφή, δεν  παίρνει  κεφάλια.





> Αυτο συμβαινει οταν παθει κατι ζημια στις πλακετες τις περισσοτερες φορες παρουσιαζετε αλλο θεμα.( το ειχα παθει με το ρολο μου)
> Δοκιμασε με την Motercontrol .Στειλτους ενα μυνημα στο sales@motercontrol.com θα σου βρουν λυση αμεσα και οικονομικα.
> ελπιζω να βοηθησα!


Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες αλλα στο howtofixit πρωτα θα εξαντλησω τις πιθανοτητες να το φτιαξω. Αλλιως την ξερω την λυση...55ε μια καινουργια πλακετα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mikemtb73

> βεγγαλικα εκαναν την εμφανιση τους στην πλακετα. Αποτελεσμα, μια καμμενη ασφαλεια και σκασιμο παλι κατω απο το μεσαιο ρελε, στην no επαφη. 
> 
> Καθαρισα ξανα....


Εμ, το κάρβουνο είναι καλός αγωγός του ηλεκτρισμού....



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kamposos (13-11-19)

----------


## kamposos

> Εμ, το κάρβουνο είναι καλός αγωγός του ηλεκτρισμού....


Mε εχεις αφησει μ@#@# τωρα. Ξερω οτι ο γραφιτης ειναι καλος αγωγος γιατι τον χρησιμοποιω. Αλλα δεν θα μου περνουσε ποτε απο το μυαλο ουτε σε 100 χρονια οτι βραχυκυκλωσε η πλακετα απο την καρβουνιλα.

----------

mikemtb73 (14-11-19)

----------


## GeorgeZ

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ αρκετές φορές.  Τελικά άλλαξα το κουτί της πλακέτας με στεγανό και γλίτωσα.
Η δικιά μου ήταν από αυτόν τον κατασκευαστή.
http://www.konelectronics.gr/main_control_units

Στο πενηντάρικο έκανε καινούργια, αλλά η επισκευή δούλεψε. Μετά την επιδιόρθωση πέρασα με σπρέι πλαστικό την πλακέτα για μόνωση ...

----------


## kamposos

Καθαρισα, ξανακολλησα, ξανατσεκαρα και...πλησιαζουμε.

https://youtu.be/SNxINbyN0HM

Σημ.: Ο πυκνωτης εκκινησης με βαση το εγχειριδιο του μοτερ πρεπει να ειναι 16μf. Δεν βρηκα τετοιον και εβαλα 18μf.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Mε εχεις αφησει μ@#@# τωρα. Ξερω οτι ο γραφιτης ειναι καλος αγωγος γιατι τον χρησιμοποιω. Αλλα δεν θα μου περνουσε ποτε απο το μυαλο ουτε σε 100 χρονια οτι βραχυκυκλωσε η πλακετα απο την καρβουνιλα.


Η πλακέτα θέλει γδάρσιμο να φύγει εντελώς η καρβουνίλα. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση καρβουνιασμένης πλακέτας με τρυπανάκι 1 χιλιοστού χάραξα κενό ενδιάμεσα σε ρελέ για να αποφύγω την αγωγιμότητα του καψίματος, και στο τέλος σπρέυ πλαστικό.

----------

kamposos (15-11-19), mikemtb73 (14-11-19)

----------


## Νικολακης enginner

> Aλλαξα σημερα τον πυκνωτη,  ο οποιος ειχε γινει πυροτεχνημα, τοποθετησα την πλακετα, εδωσα ρευμα και η πορτα δουλεψε. Ενα με δυο δευτερολεπτα, ομως, αργοτερα βεγγαλικα εκαναν την εμφανιση τους στην πλακετα. Αποτελεσμα, μια καμμενη ασφαλεια και σκασιμο παλι κατω απο το μεσαιο ρελε, στην no επαφη. 
> 
> Καθαρισα ξανα, τσεκαρα τα ρελε, κολλησα ξανα και αυριο θα δοκιμασω παλι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες αλλα στο howtofixit πρωτα θα εξαντλησω τις πιθανοτητες να το φτιαξω. Αλλιως την ξερω την λυση...55ε μια καινουργια πλακετα.


 οκ συγνώμη απλά πρότεινα

----------


## kamposos

> Η πλακέτα θέλει γδάρσιμο να φύγει εντελώς η καρβουνίλα. Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση καρβουνιασμένης πλακέτας με τρυπανάκι 1 χιλιοστού χάραξα κενό ενδιάμεσα σε ρελέ για να αποφύγω την αγωγιμότητα του καψίματος, και στο τέλος σπρέυ πλαστικό.


Eγινε καινουργια αυτη τη φορα. Την εκανα με συρματοβουρτσα μικρη και δεν εμεινε τιποτα.




> οκ συγνώμη απλά πρότεινα


Μην ζητας συγγνωμη. Τη γνωμη σου ειπες και καλα εκανες. Ουτε με προσεβαλες ουτε με ενοχλησες.  :Smile:

----------


## kamposos

https://youtu.be/SNxINbyN0HM

Υπαρχει περιπτωση ο πυκνωτης που εβαλα (18μf αντι για 16μf) να μου δημιουργει προβλημα;

----------


## GeorgeZ

Όχι. Μεγαλύτερος είναι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## kamposos

Αφαιρεσα το μετασχηματιστη για τον ελεγχο της εντασης (κοκκινο εξαρτημα διπλα στα ρελε) και γεφυρωσα τις επαφες της πλακετας.

Και παλι η ιδια συμπεριφορα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αφαιρεσα το μετασχηματιστη για τον ελεγχο της εντασης (κοκκινο εξαρτημα διπλα στα ρελε) και γεφυρωσα τις επαφες της πλακετας.
> 
> Και παλι η ιδια συμπεριφορα.


Βάλε πίσω το εξάρτημα στη θέση του και αντί για μοτέρ τοποθέτησε μία λάμπα 230 βολτ και κάνε δοκιμές με την λάμπα. Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε αν φταίει το μοτέρ ή η πλακέτα.

----------


## gep58

Το μοτέρ γιατί να φταίει. Ξεκινάει να λειτουργεί και μετά αποφασίζει ότι δεν θέλει: Αφού τα ρελέ ακούγονται ότι αφοπλίζουν.
Τον μ/στή δεν αρκεί να τον αφαιρέσεις. Πρέπει να ενημερώσεις και τον επεξεργαστή ότι το έκανες.
Κατά την δική μου εκτίμηση μετά από όλα αυτά τα πυροτεχνήματα (στην ουσία υπερτάσεις τοπικές) πειράχτηκε η είσοδος ελέγχου ρεύματος του επεξεργαστή οπότε game over.

----------

